# New Medicare Modifier when billing for the ASC



## NESmith (Jan 5, 2011)

What can anyone tell me about the new Medicare Modifier when billing for the ASC? And, also do the Medicare replacement policies use it? Thanks


----------



## platinumsurgerycenter (Jan 5, 2011)

*Asc modifiers - 2011*

Hope this website will guide you:

beckerasc.com

Diana M.
CASCC


----------

